
GitHub Removes 'Chimera13' iOS Jailbreak After DMCA Notice from 'Unc0ver' - aspenmayer
https://torrentfreak.com/github-removes-chimera13-ios-jailbreak-after-dmca-notice-from-unc0ver-200708/
======
aspenmayer
> The takedown request is interesting for several reasons. First of all, a
> team behind an application that is exempted from copyright infringement
> claims under the DMCA is using the same law to go after another jailbreak
> app. In addition, the claim itself isn’t without controversy either.

> “The code for Chimera13 is original code that I have written in Swift that
> relies primarily on the public techniques,” Coolstar writes, pointing out
> the various pieces of open source and publicly available code that’s
> included.

> “The only 3rd-party code in this repository is Jake James’ time_waste
> exploit. However, this is under an open source license (GPL),” he adds,
> highlighting the license in question.

> According to Coolstar, the original notice was sent in bad faith. He further
> accuses the sender of committing perjury and abusing the DMCA process, a
> claim he repeats on Twitter.

------
devenblake
Not too related but: What's with people misgendering CoolStar? Their pronouns
are listed in their Twitter as they/them. Is this malintent, people thinking
they/them cannot be used for a singular person, or just people not knowing?

~~~
aspenmayer
I didn’t know this, but I’m not a jb dev, and I only loosely follow the
reddit. I guess I have no excuse, but I honestly didn’t know until you said
this. I apologize if I did misidentified them indirectly by quoting. I hope I
have not upset CoolStar or anyone else.

~~~
devenblake
You're entirely without blame because you were only quoting. I just think
TorrentFreak themselves should do a better job.

Edit: It looks like the DMCA notice[1] itself misgendered CoolStar, so it
probably is malintent that TF didn't pick up on.

[1]:
[https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/6b964c150db5840bc9820e...](https://github.com/github/dmca/commit/6b964c150db5840bc9820ec08bb8b166109791dc)

